# NAG Thermometer 6mm $9.99



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

When it comes to keeping an aquarium, maintaining an environment with the optimal water temperature is an essential factor for all that lives within. A new type of thermometer, NAG Thermometer, which clearly draws the line against the conventional gauges.You will find an exquisite beauty of the simplicity in its form and design.
**6mm

$9.99


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Where can this be purchased?

Looks just like the ADA one


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

we sale this item.

you can go to our website check other items
www.aquainspiration.com


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> Where can this be purchased?
> 
> Looks just like the ADA one


Ah, it does! I mistook it for the DO!Aqua line.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

From what I can see, I might be mistaken, but does it only have numbers from 1 to 4? What does that mean in terms of temperature? I like the look of it alot. Just wondering how you tell temp.


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> From what I can see, I might be mistaken, but does it only have numbers from 1 to 4? What does that mean in terms of temperature? I like the look of it alot. Just wondering how you tell temp.


it's very easy to tell temp

1 = 10 degree
2 = 20 degree
3 = 30 degree
4 = 40 degree

there are 10 marks between each of number.

2.2 it's 22 degree
2.3 it's 23 degree.

and so on.......


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

laurahmm said:


> From what I can see, I might be mistaken, but does it only have numbers from 1 to 4? What does that mean in terms of temperature? I like the look of it alot. Just wondering how you tell temp.


If you look at the last picture, you can see the "0" of 40 poking out in the bottom left corner


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Is the store open yet?


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> Is the store open yet?


thanks for your patience

here is our business hours

Monday 11:00am - 7:00pm
Tuesday CLOSED
Wednesday 11:00am - 7:00pm 
Thursday 11:00am - 7:00pm
Friday 11:00am - 7:00pm
Saturday 11:00am - 6:00pm
Sunday 11:00am - 6:00pm

our website: 
www.aquainspiration.com

location:
170 esna park dr. Unit 9, markham, ontario, Canada, L3R1E3

hope to see you guys soon.


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> If you look at the last picture, you can see the "0" of 40 poking out in the bottom left corner


come to see, you will find more details .
^_^


----------

